# Sturmanskie 31659 - Update



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

A quick update to my previous post ( http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=70726 ) with before and after pic. Thanks again to Kutusov for his help.

I polished the acrylic crystal, cleaned the case, relumed the dial and hands and repainted the red chrono hands. It looks a little better now I think.

I tried 3 different styles of replacement acrylic crystal, all at 36.2mm diameter and they are all a fraction too small. I think 36.4 will be too big and need shaving down a touch.










The watch and chrono now run but it needs a service. The hacking lever still doesn't function as the small "spring" is missing from the hacking lever. If anyone could provide a close up pic of the "spring" or a description, and an explanation of how it is attached to the hacking lever, I'd be most grateful.

Kind regards

Dave


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Looks very good!!!

Take a look at this WUS topic, it has photos and it might be of some help to you...

http://forums.watchuseek.com/f10/restoration-shturmanskie-23428.html


----------



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> Looks very good!!!
> 
> Take a look at this WUS topic, it has photos and it might be of some help to you...
> 
> http://forums.watchuseek.com/f10/restoration-shturmanskie-23428.html


Thanks Kutusov.

I'll take a look but at the moment I can't connect to WUS for some reason. Do you know if the WUS forum is down?

Kind regards

Dave


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeap, I can't connect either... seems to be down for the time being...


----------



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> Yeap, I can't connect either... seems to be down for the time being...


Thanks again. I still can't access WUS but I recall seing the article you mentioned. I have a copy of the pics shown there. I remember he said that he had epoxied the spring back onto the hacking lever. I could do the same thing but the problem is, I don't know what the spring should look like and he doesn't show a pic of the hacking lever in the time set position after he refitted the spring.

In this one 







it appears to show a curved piece of wire on the end of the hacking lever.

Unless I can get a close-up pic of the original part I guess I'll have to wing it.

Kind regards

Dave


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

It's still down but I've managed to pull out a cached picture:










I know that thing inside the circle is the hacking lever that stops the balance wheel, I just don't know if that's the picture you need...


----------



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> It's still down but I've managed to pull out a cached picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, you are correct; that is the hacking lever but as you can see, it doesn't touch the balance wheel.

AFAIK there should be a small wire/spring attached to the end of the lever which touches the balance wheel in the time-set crown position. I'm trying to find out exactly what it looks like and how it is attached to the hacking lever.

Kind regards

Dave


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, I can't find anuthing more with WUS down... I've managed to get a few more info but I do't think it will help...

http://www.ceasornicar.ro/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=7710&start=0&st=0&sk=t&sd=a

(I think it's a Romanian forum, so you'll need to open it with Chrome, the browser will translate it for you)

You are right, it's not the lever that stops the balance wheel but a bit of wire that is attached to the lever. When the stem is pulled out, the lever moves foward and the wire should touch the balance wheel... (or maybe it's the other way around, the lever goes in and pulls the V shaped wire that can be attached to some axis. That would mean the V would open up and the wire would touch the wheel).










I can't think of anyone in here that can get you more detailed photos of this bit, sorry...


----------



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> Well, I can't find anuthing more with WUS down... I've managed to get a few more info but I do't think it will help...
> 
> http://www.ceasornicar.ro/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=7710&start=0&st=0&sk=t&sd=a
> 
> ...


Kutosov, that is excellent!

I've printed the pic and it is of sufficient resolution that I should be able to estimate the dimensions of the spring. Many thanks for your kind help and perseverance.

The picture shows the crown/stem in the closed position. When the crown/stem is pulled out the hacking lever rotates counter-clockwise ie in the pic, it moves down and the open end of the spring touches the balance wheel and stops it.

Kind regards

Dave


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

No problem Dave, glad I could be of some use!!

Please update the topic if you can, I would like to see how you replace the missing spring! Good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

I suppose you just have to see if that bit moves when you operate the crown

then all you need is the V spring.

How is it connected to the time setting position of the crown?

I do not have a parts list for the 3133 series only the 3017


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Xantiagib said:


> I do not have a parts list for the 3133 series only the 3017


Â´

I've searched and searched for that too, I can't believe there isn't a PDF somewhere!! Anyway, the parts sheet for the 3133 wouldn't help either, the difference between it and the 31659 is exactly that lever and spring that doesn't exist in the 3133.


----------



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

Xantiagib said:


> I suppose you just have to see if that bit moves when you operate the crown
> 
> then all you need is the V spring.
> 
> ...


Hi Xantiagib and Kutusov

Fabrication of the V spring is in progress from an old guitar string. My four sons all play guitar so I collect their old strings "just in case" LOL.

Here's where I am at the moment.










I need to figure out how to fit the spring without removing the chronograph bits as I'm not entirely happy about doing that. I have some ideas!

The connection of the hacking lever to the crown/stem is shown in Andy_I's article on WUS linked by Kutusov earlier in this thread.

http://forums.watchuseek.com/f10/restoration-shturmanskie-23428.html

Just in case WUS is unobtainable, here is the pic.










I guess that the pin which you can see at the right hand end of the hacking lever is connected to the setting lever of the keyless works. So when the stem is pulled out, the pin moves to the left and the hacking lever moves down.



Kutusov said:


> Xantiagib said:
> 
> 
> > I do not have a parts list for the 3133 series only the 3017
> ...


The nearest match for the 3133 is probably the Valjoux 7733/7734 technical guide. If you PM me you email addresses I can send you the pdf's for the Valjoux movements.

Kind regards

Dave


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

DaveS said:


> The nearest match for the 3133 is probably the Valjoux 7733/7734 technical guide. If you PM me you email addresses I can send you the pdf's for the Valjoux movements.


Oh yes, I want that please!!

PM on the way and thank you so much!


----------



## tonyrsv (Jan 18, 2009)

Excellent job on the restoration - really must get a Sturmanskie soon!

cheers


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

So how's it going Dave?


----------



## Dan_In _Sydney (Mar 24, 2011)

Very nice pieces. Here is my oldy


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Dan_In _Sydney said:


>


That's a beauty but...







you need to do something about that main chrono hand!!! It's easy enough to strip the paint with some thinner and paint it using something like this:










It means uncasing the movement and getting the hands off though...


----------



## Dan_In _Sydney (Mar 24, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> Dan_In _Sydney said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Not sure bout the hands, it seems to look original to the watch. Here is another close-up. The hr/min hands and think the sub-hands too, seem to be blued. The watch dates to the 4th quarter of 1986 which makes it one of the earliest.


----------

